# SVG - Savannah Goldfields



## System (18 February 2013)

Laneway Resources Ltd (LNY) was formerly known as Renison Consolidated Mines NL (RSN).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the RSN thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1899


----------



## greggles (8 April 2019)

Laneway Resources up from 0.5c to 1.4c in the last few weeks as they prepare to commence mining operations at their 100% owned Agate Creek Gold Project. According to their announcement dated 4 April, they are on track for mining to commence later this week.

The company said that it anticipates material positive cash flow this year from the mining activities at Agate Creek aided by the recent high gold price in AUD. The expected cash flow will assist LNY to progress its other projects including the Ashford Coking Coal project, its NZ Gold assets and additional exploration appraisal of the broader Agate Creek Project area.


----------



## tosegue (29 April 2019)

Laneway had 22kg of gold/silver from the first week of processing and then Easter came along and no news about week two of processing, I'm sitting on my slice of this waiting to see if there is a price increase but it keeps going into trading hault. sitting at 1.3c at the moment


----------



## System (19 October 2022)

On October 19th, 2022, Laneway Resources Limited (LNY) changed its name and ASX code to Savannah Goldfields Limited (SVG).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 October 2022)

The most recent Announcements: Annual Report 30/09/2022
_Laneway Resources is an emerging gold producer, resource development and mining company with projects primarily targeting gold in Queensland and New Zealand plus a coking coal resource project in Northern New South Wales, which is being divested to Aus Tin Mining Limited. _

_Laneway’s primary focus for 2022 financial year was on planning and permitting for expanded mining campaigns and operations at Agate Creek along with completing the purchase of the Georgetown Gold Project - including CIL plant and 515km2 of additional mining tenure - which was announced on 7 February 2022.  Refurbishment works and Environmental permitting have been ongoing since this time with the first ore processed on 30 August 2022 and the first gold pour on 4 September 2022, with final commissioning of the plant nearing completion as part of Laneways transition from explorer to producer._

O6 Oct 2022 : Has undergone *consolidation *of its share capital through the conversion of every forty (40) equity securities into one (1) equity security


----------

